# [PCW-S] Beta-Phase für neue Zonealarm Sicherheits-Suite steht an



## Newsfeed (20 November 2006)

Die derzeit aktuelle Version 6.5 der Zonealarm Internet Security Suite ist in etwa seit Mitte des Jahres erhältlich - die nächste Generation schickt sich nun an, auf den Markt zu kommen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

